# انفجار شديد البرودة



## مصابيح الهدى (3 أغسطس 2009)

أحدث ما وصل إليه تكنولوجيا الصواريخ 

 صاروخ في أقصى سرعة له تجد بلورات من الثلج تشكلت خلال احتراق الصاروخ في درجة حرارة تخطت ال2700 درجة مئوية

تتغذى وحدة الطاقة في الصاروخ بالأكسجين السائل والهيدروجين ولذلك فإن كل مكونات المحرك تتعرض لتبريد شديد وما إن تلمس الصقيع حتى يتم تبريد كل مكونات المحرك إلى الحد الأقصى 

وعندما يتم انطلاق عوادم الأبخرة تلمس الهيكل المعدني للمحرك بالغ البرودة فتتحول على الفور إلى جليد

وتم بناء معظم الصواريخ لدفع سفينة الفضاء إلى الامام لكن الأمر مختلف بالنسبة للمحرك القياسي بالغ البرودة القابل للتعديل common extensible cryogenic engine (cece 

ولقد جرى تطوير هذا الصاروخ من أجل مهمة ناسا إلى القمر وسيستخدم لإبطاء هبوط المركبة الفضائية وهي تقترب من سطح القمر

فالصاروخ على درجة عالية من المرونة 

الأمر الذي سيمكن رواد الفضاء من الحد من قوة دفع القذفية بنسبة 10في المائة كي يتمكنوا من الهبوط بسلاسة

.............................
المصدر
العربي العلمي​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (4 أغسطس 2009)

انا مش فاهم الموضوع اويي اصلا

بس شكرا علية


----------



## أمير صبحي (4 أغسطس 2009)

مصابيح الهدى قال:


> أحدث ما وصل إليه تكنولوجيا الصواريخ
> 
> صاروخ في أقصى سرعة له تجد بلورات من الثلج تشكلت خلال احتراق الصاروخ في درجة حرارة تخطت ال2700 درجة مئوية
> 
> ...




شكرا للموضوع 

ولكن أرجو التعقيب من قبل صاحب الموضوع عن نوعية المقال ومرادفات مفصلاته ولو من وجهه نظرة 

فأعتقد الموضوع فيه ارتباك أو أخطاء لغوية تصعب وصول معناه ..

فالنقل المجرد من التعليق غير محبذ فى هذا الموضع ... 



لك تحياتي 

​


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حقيقي ماتوقعت ان يحدث هذا الخطأ

عموماً أخواني الكرام الذي تفهمته من المقال

ان هذا الصاروخ معدل من وكالة ناسا لإبطاء سفينة الفضاء عند هبوطها على سطح الاقمر فهو يتميز بمرونة كبيرة 

بعكس باقي الصواريخ التي تستخدم لدفع سفن الفضاء

........ اما الوقود المستخدم هو الاكسجين السائل والهيدروجين فعند درجة احتراق الوقود 2700 درجة مئوية وخروج الابخرة والعوادم ومع ملمستها لسطح المحرك المعدني تتجمد وتصبح جليد

بمعنى لن تجد في مؤخرة الصاروخ ابخرة وعوادم لكن سوف تجد ثلج متدلي منه

................. هذا ماتفهمته عندما قرأت المقال وعذراً على النقل


----------



## جاسر (4 أغسطس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,

ما كتبته صحيح ربما يحتاج مزيد شرح وتفصيل, لكن عرضه بهذا الاختصار يثير الفضول حقيقة وهذا مطلوب !

يوجد صفحة من موقع ناسا عن هذا المشروع ومقطع فيديو في اليوتيوب كذلك









منظر رائع 



جزاك الله خير ونفع بك وسدد خطاك


تحاايااي


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (4 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً مشرفنا االفاضل على التوضيح والمرور الكريم


----------



## بدري علي (7 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم


بوركت أخي............................................... .................................................. ..............................
وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا​*


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (4 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جيد ولك مني جزيل الشكر وفائق التقدير
الحسنت


----------



## Almuhammedi (4 سبتمبر 2009)

هل يوجد رابط موثوق لهذه المعلومات لو تكرمتم؟


----------



## Almuhammedi (4 سبتمبر 2009)

من الأفضل دائما كمهندسين تعزيز ما نكتبه بروابط لموقع أو أكثر وياحبذا لو كان موثوق المصدر.


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً اخواني الكرام على المرور الطيب 

شكراَ ​


email4mobile قال:


> من الأفضل دائما كمهندسين تعزيز ما نكتبه بروابط لموقع أو أكثر وياحبذا لو كان موثوق المصدر.



وياحبذا لو شغلتنا الفكرة الجديدة اكثر ومناقشة فوائدها وعيوبها وتفكير في استخدمها في مجالات اخرى ................................​


----------



## Almuhammedi (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا مصابيح الهدى على الرد. أعتقد أن هذا هو المصدر الأصلي من موقع ناسا إن لم يخب ظني:

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/constellation/news/cece.html

ربما كان الهدف من التجربة هو إجراءات السلامة أكثر من كونه البحث عن كفاءة الإحتراق. من المعلوم أنه للحصول على كفاءة احتراق أفضل نقوم بتقليل الفارق بين نقطة الإشتعال وبين درجة حرارة المكونات الداخلة في الاحتراق. على سبيل المثال تحتوي الغلايات العاملة بالوقود على ما يسمى بموفر هوائي أو بالأحرى Air Economizer وظيفته الرئيسة دفع الهواء بجانب المدخنة للاستفادة القصوى من حرارة العوادم أو الغازات المحترقة والوصول إلى غرفة الاحتراق Combustion Chamber بدرجة حرارة مرتفعة تقلل من متكلبات التبادل الحراري داخل غرفة الاحتراق مرة أخرى وبالتالي رفع كفاءة طاقة الاحتراق.

بالنسبة للهيدروجين، لا أعلم كيف يتم احتساب كفاءة الاحتراق له. إن كانت درجة حرارة الإشعال له قريبة من درجة حرارة المحيط فسيكون مناسبا لهذه العمليات بكفاءة.


----------



## Almuhammedi (25 مارس 2010)

*المصادر*

شكرا مصابيح الهدى على الرد. أعتقد أن هذا هو المصدر الأصلي من موقع ناسا إن لم يخب ظني:

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/constellation/news/cece.html

ربما كان الهدف من التجربة هو إجراءات السلامة أكثر من كونه البحث عن كفاءة الإحتراق. من المعلوم أنه للحصول على كفاءة احتراق أفضل نقوم بتقليل الفارق بين نقطة الإشتعال Fire point وبين درجة حرارة المكونات الداخلة في الاحتراق. على سبيل المثال تحتوي الغلايات العاملة بالوقود على ما يسمى بموفر هوائي أو بالأحرى Air Economizer وظيفته الرئيسة دفع الهواء بجانب المدخنة للاستفادة القصوى من حرارة العوادم أو الغازات المحترقة والوصول إلى غرفة الاحتراق Combustion Chamber بدرجة حرارة مرتفعة تقلل من متطلبات التبادل الحراري داخل غرفة الاحتراق مرة أخرى وبالتالي رفع كفاءة طاقة الاحتراق.

بالنسبة للهيدروجين، لا أعلم كيف يتم احتساب كفاءة الاحتراق له. إن كانت درجة حرارة الإشعال له قريبة من درجة حرارة المحيط فسيكون مناسبا لهذه العمليات بكفاءة.


----------

